# oozing cum



## Tman (Dec 24, 2015)

Ok have a question?

  A buddy of mine just said he constantly has cum oozing out!


I never heard anything like this before, what do you guys think about it. 

He's running deca an sus..  300mg wk  an 500mg wk.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 24, 2015)

Go get checked for std's or sti's


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 24, 2015)

Pre cum. But always? Maybe when you're horny but not always. Definitely go get tested. He's got a leaky faucet.


----------



## Tman (Dec 24, 2015)

He said ever since he started running deca that it started happening ! I told him that shouldn't  be the problem, I asked him if he ****ed some strange recently but hasn't reply yet...


----------



## GYMBRAT (Dec 24, 2015)

Had to of banged some dirty cuz I've never heard of Deca causing "oozing" jiz.....


----------



## Seeker (Dec 24, 2015)

It's an std. He banged some nasty hoe


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 24, 2015)

Constantly oozing cum..WTf?!  Sounds like he has gonorrhea..but most likely nothing. I'd tell him to see his doc & take what he says with a grain of salt until he gets back to u..


----------



## thqmas (Dec 24, 2015)

So...

1. First off, does your friend takes any antidepressants or any other mood stabilizers? Off course that the hormone therapies can also have this result. Most of the time this is simply a factor of the way the drugs interact with the pleasure and sexual activity centers of the brain. This effect may wear off on its own, but if not he may consider ending his cycle because:

2. A weak parasympathetic nerve may also be a cause. The parasympathetic nervous system is extensive and controls many sensations in the body, and sexual feelings and reproductive functions are included. When nerve endings in the penis, testicles, or prostate are weak, oozing may occur.

You see, the urethra transports urine from the bladder through the penis (a passageway that both sperm and semen flow through). The parasympathetic nerve acts a control to the valve that closes this passageway and retains all fluids. When the nerve becomes weak, the valve can also become weak, and semen may ooz, as you described it.

A weak parasympathetic nerve can be genetic, and some other causes, I don't think it can be from steroid use because we are talking here about nerve damage (or I may be wrong on that one).

3. The most important thing to take into account is the fact that steroids can cause men to have swollen, enlarged, or infected prostate glands. The prostate is a small organ that helps nourish and protect sperm by secreting a number of different fluids; when it functions properly these fluids stay put until ejaculation, but when there are problems they can "Ozz".

Occasional oozing don't need to cause great concern, but if your friend ooz allot through the day (frequency of discharges), I advise him to seek for medical help. Oozing that is accompanied by pain, blood, or stinky liquid or puss (god eek) is often a sign of infection or other serious condition.

He may just had a problem with his prostate that he wasn't aware of and maybe the gear just aggravated his situation?


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 24, 2015)

Sounds like he needs a blow job.


----------



## thqmas (Dec 24, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Sounds like he needs a blow job.



He will PM you his friends number later Zeigler, don't worry. It's nice to see you are so eager to help a friend out


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 24, 2015)

The Buddy - Hey Zeigler I have cum constantly oozing out of my dick whats up with that ?

Zeigler - When I have that problem I go to your mother :32 (18):


----------



## bsw5 (Dec 24, 2015)

Could be pre cum when he is aroused? Maybe?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 24, 2015)

Congrats Tman for grossest thread of 2015. Way to close out the year bro lol

Your friend should see a doctor.  There is a valve that opens and closes for taking a piss and ejaculated as they at one point follow the same path. The error is likely there.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 24, 2015)

1) Have permanently oozing precum
2) Worriedly ponder options
3) Get job in porn
4) ???
5) Profit


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 24, 2015)

I have almost posted this topic when it happened to me I was afraid of the onslaught but since the cats out now ... 

Usually when I use heavy stims It will aggravate my prostate causing it to swell, when I would take a shit I would notice I would cum a bit during the process. It freaked me out I went to the doc and found out it was just due to the stimulants  aggravating and causing the prostate to swell . I dropped the stims no more issues . However when I do use them it comes back from time to time . 

Nothing to serious in my op however it may be a different issue and I would get it checked out


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 24, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I have almost posted this topic when it happened to me I was afraid of the onslaught but since the cats out now ...
> 
> Usually when I use heavy stims It will aggravate my prostate causing it to swell, when I would take a shit I would notice I would cum a bit during the process. It freaked me out I went to the doc and found out it was just due to the stimulants  aggravating and causing the prostate to swell . I dropped the stims no more issues . However when I do use them it comes back from time to time .
> 
> Nothing to serious in my op however it may be a different issue and I would get it checked out



You are now my hero. Shitting and busting nuts - not at the same time - are two of my favorite things to do. You, sir, have found a way to combine both together.

Your life is like a permanent blumpkin!


----------



## thqmas (Dec 24, 2015)

I shitted and busted a nut. The only problem is it wasn't in the toilet...


----------



## nightster (Dec 24, 2015)

As said above, back in my m3th days, or even on a lot of ephedrine a bit would come out when I'd piss.   Dropped all that and haven't had a problem since


----------



## stonetag (Dec 24, 2015)

nightster said:


> As said above, back in my m3th days, or even on a lot of ephedrine a bit would come out when I'd piss.   Dropped all that and haven't had a problem since


Ephedrine has that same effect on me also, very odd feeling of wanting to piss, crap, and cum all at once...lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 24, 2015)

To be honest I'm on the opposite end of this bit in a similar situation. My game is so next level, to mix with how I carry myself I usually make chick's ooze cum just by getting to know me. True Story.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 24, 2015)

Herm has been known to bring women to climax simply by pointing his finger at them and saying "Booyah!"


----------



## Itburnstopee (Dec 24, 2015)

It's just a leakage issue/ prostate thing. He needs to do keegals and or get with a girl more often.... Does this "buddy" also have issues urinating, as in multiple streams or a stream with lots of breaks? Could be swollen prostate.... I have my own pair of latex gloves if he needs someone to take a look


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 24, 2015)

Pics or didn't happen......


----------



## anewguy (Dec 24, 2015)

If he is like me he won't want to go see the doctor about this. Because number one, he is on aas and doesn't want the doc to know. Number 2, it's embarrassing. Either way, go to the doctor lol

Also I have recently heard of prostate massaging causing orgasms without the sensation of one. Maybe a smaller butt plug?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 24, 2015)

It could be chlamydia, or however you spell it


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> It could be chlamydia, or however you spell it



That's what I was gonna say. Sounds like the drip. Coukd have been a coincidence that he started showing symptoms when he started his cycle. The drip from clamydia could easily be mistaken for jizz. Either way that boy needs a qtip up his peehole.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 24, 2015)

At least it's an easy fix other than that. 2 pills and donezo


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 24, 2015)

2 pills?. Thought it was 4  and a shot in the ass. Lol. Or maybe that's for the clap.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 24, 2015)

Never had the clap lmao 

It was 2 high power pills the last time I got it


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 24, 2015)

When I got treated they told me 40% of people who had gonorrhea also carried clamydia. I got 4 pills and a shot in the ass. They told me I needed to come back for my results. After my shot and pills I felt better already that night so didn't bother to go back and get results.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Dec 24, 2015)

anewguy said:


> If he is like me he won't want to go see the doctor about this. Because number one, he is on aas and doesn't want the doc to know. Number 2, it's embarrassing. Either way, go to the doctor lol
> 
> Also I have recently heard of prostate massaging causing orgasms without the sensation of one. Maybe a smaller butt plug?



I would be hesitant about seeing a doctor about it because I would think they would try to shove a camera up my winky whacker.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 24, 2015)

silvereyes87 said:


> When I got treated they told me 40% of people who had gonorrhea also carried clamydia. I got 4 pills and a shot in the ass. They told me I needed to come back for my results. After my shot and pills I felt better already that night so didn't bother to go back and get results.



You whore!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 24, 2015)

Lol I prefer to call it ladies man.


----------



## Dex (Dec 26, 2015)

Not sure about all the time, but you can leak some if you have BPH and take a dump.


----------

